# my Tropheus "DUBOISI" Halembe pictures



## szolcichlid (Jun 29, 2006)

some pictures of my Tropheus Duboisi (Halembe). They are nearly 2 years old, raised them from fry. Please note: no flash was used in taking these pictures.
Enjoy! 























































bye for now...


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice duboisi! Good job raising them, they look healthy.


----------



## zugbug (Dec 12, 2005)

beautiful fish and pictures! If you dont mind me asking....how many shots does it take to get a good shot? And how do you set up your camera to take these shots without flash? Do you use extra lighting besid3es the tank light?

again great shots!


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Good pics. of your nice fish. You have done well raising them from fry. 8)

...nice camera!


----------



## szolcichlid (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you everyone!

To answer the question about how many tries does it take to get a good picture... I would say 3 bad pictures to one half decent shot. I only use the tanks light to take the picture at my cameras highest iso setting (iso 3200), and use no additional lights whatsoever. The camera is a Fuji S5 Pro with a AF-S Nikkor 17-55 1:2.8G ED DX lens. Hereâ€™s another picture...

enjoy!


----------



## CUBFAN (Nov 24, 2008)

sweet looking pics

way to go


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice fish and shots! It's more challenging to get good shots without a flash, but the payoff is truer colors and a more realistic perception of ambient light in the tank, imho.


----------



## szolcichlid (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks guys!

I'm really glad there are some viewers who enjoy the duboisi and the natural lighting. IMO, this is the best way for me to show you all what they really look like in my tanks. There have been to many times where I have seen pictures of Tropheus I thought look awesome, but in person they looked much more washed out or more bland so to speak. I know some of my pictures are not the sharpest, but I still believe they are a better representation of them. So not to mislead the audience, I will continue to shoot this way for the benefit of all.

Cheers to all!
:thumb:

Here's a picture of one my stubborn dubs who refuses to grow up. He/she is almost 2 years old now, and the only one left who still has spots.


----------



## adizeroseven (Nov 26, 2008)

what do you mix with your duboisi?


----------



## szolcichlid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi adizeroseven,

I keep jumbo Cyprichromis and one large single Petrochromis with much success. They are all one big happy family.



















Cheers!


----------



## bobberly1 (Dec 2, 2006)

:0 I love the last pic.


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

very nice pics dude 

Nice fish as well!


----------



## CUBFAN (Nov 24, 2008)

duboisi are some of my favorites

have not kept many variants, but these were my favorites from the start, even before i kept them

keep posting awesome pics


----------



## Howler33 (Dec 10, 2004)

Great pics of some beautiful fish.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Very nice poses!


----------



## Grey Legion (Apr 11, 2005)

Amazing pictures, I may have the pleasure of a colony in the near future and thos photo's got me drooling..

Bravo =D>


----------

